# Newbie from the West States



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi there! I'm a beginning rider from the US. I have loved horses all my life but didn't start riding until about a week ago! (Finally!)

I ride a Friesian gelding named Ludsen, and it's kinda hard because he's a BIG mover. So I would really love any help an advice I can get.

I read a lot of online articles and magazines, but nothings better than people actually helping you (which I really love all the advice and support I've been getting on the critique board! Thanks guys!)

It's a pleasure to meet you all and to be a member of such a nice community.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning and a very warm welcome to the forum.

If you have any questions or queries fire them in the respective titles in this forum and I am sure someone will fire back! .

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome-a Fresian is a huge ride for a beginner-you are going to have so much fun!! welcome to the site and welcome to a new life of hands on with horses-nothign compares.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!!!! hope you like it here!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------

